# Super Cedar Samples



## hardwood715 (Sep 24, 2006)

I received my free samples of super cedar in the mail, and appreciate it very much! The temps here are back in the 70's, So I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I went to the web page and read up on the product, and saw the comparison charts to fat wood, etc. Any one use these, and fatwood? Seems these would do a better job, as fat wood burns up quickly. Wonder if i could quarter these to use like for 4 fires. I like the label as it has hearth.com all over it, that is way to cool. if they work as advertised, they have my business due to the quick reply to my email for samples alone.


----------



## Todd (Sep 24, 2006)

Fatwood never worked very good for me. I've tryed the Super Cedars and they work great. I cut mine into 1/3 pieces.


----------



## hardwood715 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Todd, I will cut em in thirds, and use them, that means I got 6 firestarters for free, can't beat that deal!


----------



## crow (Sep 24, 2006)

I was the happy recipient of Super Cedar samples last year and they were fantastic! I did not even need kindling when I used them. I cut mine into thirds also, and this worked very well. Got a good hot fire going quickly with little or no smoking. Just what I was after.
I've tried fat-wood too. Big thumbs down. Took multiple pieces(sometimes excessive amounts) to get her going. Hardly worth it.

Try 'em. You'll be pleasantly surprised. I was.


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok. Where did you get free samples? I did a search (in Yahoo) and found their website, but no free samples, though. Looks like something I may try. Sounds like you have had a good experience with them. How long of a burn time do you get out of a third of a starter?


----------



## crow (Sep 24, 2006)

Thomas from NW Fuels was kind enough to send me a couple to try last year. I don't know if that is something he is still doing or not. But It worked wonderfully for me.
This year I ordered direct form their website. The greater the quantity ordered, the greater the price break.  100 super cedar fire starters was 59.95 including shipping.
Considering it took me 1/3 to start a fire nicely...100 will go a Looonnnnnnggggggg way.
It's a good product.
They are also available through Plow and Hearth catalog online. But they were $10.00 more for thesame quantity + shipping.

As for burn time per 1/3, I did not keep track. I just know that it was easy to get a good fire going with minimal effort ,little or no kindling and NO PAPER.

It was nice. and it smells good to boot.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 24, 2006)

BikeMedic said:
			
		

> Ok. Where did you get free samples? I did a search (in Yahoo) and found their website, but no free samples, though. Looks like something I may try. Sounds like you have had a good experience with them. How long of a burn time do you get out of a third of a starter?


Read the "Duraflame for fire starters" thread. the info your looking for is in there.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/3207/


----------



## hardwood715 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow that sounds good, clean burn, smells nice, yeah the fatwood always shrunk and burned quick, her's where I got my samples,
Email your info to forstarts@aol.com and they will ship tomorrow. (samples)
 Can't wqait till it cools down to try them!


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks! I got the information! Looks good!


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the great reveiws.  Try the Super Cedars to start you Charcoal grills also. Leaves no taste like the fluid. Very popular on the BBQ competition circut.
Thomas


----------



## kevinlp (Sep 25, 2006)

Thomas,
  Thank you for the sample. I received it the other day but like hardwood715 (I live in the same town) the weather has been warmer so I haven't been able to use them. If I break them in half do they just last half as long?
Thanks again.

I look forward to trying these. A simplier way to start a fire at 6:00AM will be most appreciated!


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 25, 2006)

Your welcome Kevin. The half should burn 20 minutes or more, just not as big of flame.
Thomas


----------



## hardwood715 (Sep 26, 2006)

I split one in thirds and started a small fire last night, temps were in 50s, amazingly it started with a regular match, and burned very well. I didn't use paper, just some kindling and I had an established fire in no time. Very impressed! Burned much longer than any stick of fatwood, actually smelld nice, and ignited wood without any coaxing or adding pieces as usually occurs when using the fatwood. I am going to place an order for more !


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 26, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed using them. May I suggest no kindling and start with your big pieces of firewood. It will be easier.

Thomas


----------



## My_3_Girls (Sep 26, 2006)

Thomas,

I too recieved my samples, but still have yet to start a fire.  More feedback when I do!

Thanks again.


----------



## Rover 1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Thomas:

I just received my samples today, and hope to be testing them out very soon.  

Ed


----------



## Rich M (Sep 28, 2006)

I recieved my sample within days of asking, tried a 1/3rd piece in my cold stove tonight and all I can say is WOW! I used no kindling, just 2 medium splits 6" apart with the SuperCedar Firestarter inbetween them and then criscrossed 2 medium and one large split on top. I lit the edge, left the stove door cracked and sat back and watched. A few minutes later I shut the stove door, a little later I damped the flue - no paper fly ash, no babysitting a fragile kindling fire and no opening the door to add bigger and bigger pieces. This is a terrific product that works as advertised and makes life easier - I'll never chop kindling again! Will be placing my order directly.


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry you weren't too impressed %-P


----------



## paulgp602 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Thomas, I too received my samples. As soon as it cools down here I will try them out! Thanks again.


----------



## Corie (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeez all these hearth.com members with samples are making me curious, these super cedar firestarters must be pretty awesome.


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 29, 2006)

Everyone is welcome to samples. Just email your shipping address to forstarts@aol.com and they are on their way.

Thomas


----------



## senorFrog (Sep 29, 2006)

Are these safe to use in modern wood stoves, like a jotul oslo?  I know the answer is yes, I just would like to know more of the why.  Will the wax clog secondary system?  Does it burn too hot like construction wood?


----------



## Corie (Sep 29, 2006)

I didn't know they were free for EVERYONE!!

Sweet, email sent.

Thanks


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 29, 2006)

Senor Frog, We have had extensive testing done on the Super Cedar Firestarters by Sud-Chemie Prototech and MDE Engineers (a Fire Forensic Lab.) They found that the Super Cedar Firestarters in no way endanger the life or activity of the catalytic combustors tested and that the catalyst actually performed better when assisted by the Super Cedar Firestarters. While we have not had testing done on less restrictive stoves such as those with burn tubes the information pertaning to catalytic combustors should apply to secondary burn systems with less critical requirements. The Super Cedar Firestarters reach a peak temperature of 1200 degrees F. within three minutes and it is our unique blending process when combined with a minimal amount of highly refined paraffin that creates an oxygen rich firestarter. The Super Cedar Firestarters are made from 100% recycled materials, are non toxic and will not leave any residue. Documents and/ or samples are available to all at forstarts@aol.com.
Lara


----------



## Marty (Sep 29, 2006)

NW,
Is that a "Super Cedar" in your avatar?


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 29, 2006)

Marty, yes that is about three to five minutes after being touched with a match.
Thomas


----------



## crow (Sep 30, 2006)

Just got my order of Super Cedars today (100 qty.).
So nice to come home and have an almost effortless fire! (No , I don't work for the company...)
Great stuff.
I'm happy to recommend them.


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 30, 2006)

I got mine yesterday and cant wait to use them. If all goes well tommrow my new wood stove and chimney get installed.


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 30, 2006)

EH need an inspection?
 I will be golfing with your building comish tomorrow


----------



## webbie (Sep 30, 2006)

I think we need to private label a couple hundred thousand with Elks picture - and with some choice words on them....like:

Permit or Burnit

Install to Code - or say Goodbye to Abode

Learn or watch your house burn

......could do better, but that's right off the top of the head.


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 30, 2006)

How would you lable this picture


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 30, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> EH need an inspection?
> I will be golfing with your building comish tomorrow


 I do Elk ASAP.I want to start my brake in fires befor it gets to cold out. I want to be able to air out the house if the stoves smells.


----------



## webbie (Sep 30, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> How would you lable this picture



I would say Elk still has not painted the plywood - but has golfed plenty and drank a lot of brew.


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 30, 2006)

There is clear wood preservative on that plywood I like the natural color


----------



## begreen (Sep 30, 2006)

> How would you lable this picture...

" I want to heat my garage cheaply"


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 30, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I think we need to private label a couple hundred thousand with Elks picture - and with some choice words on them....like:
> 
> Permit or Burnit
> 
> ...



Easily lighting the fire in your woodstove: $xx.xx

Tossing a flaming building inspector into your woodstove: Priceless


----------



## Roospike (Sep 30, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> How would you lable this picture


 *"Elks over fired bong *"


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 30, 2006)

SUPER CEDARS ROCK Truely impressive! I touched a match to the starter for approx. 3 seconds. It caught and within 3 minutes was producing a flame that was about 10-12 inches high. It burned for 28 minutes! INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you BikeMedic, Glad you enjoyed!

Everyone is welcome to free samples. Email your address to forstarts@aol.com 
Special Hearth.com label. Give one to a friend, you will be a hero!
Put one in your survival kit and maybe one in your sock drawer. They smell great!
Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 30, 2006)

Slick,

I would love to send you some samples and have you see the difference for yourself. Super Cedar will start much faster and burn cleaner. Our product is much lighter in weight due to our manufacturing process. We use less paraffin so our starters are oxygen rich.
Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 30, 2006)

Slick,
All FREE sample requests require shipping address emailed to me at forstarts@aol.com

Thank you
Thomas


----------



## martel (Sep 30, 2006)

yep, tried the super cedar sample today and it was GREAT!! if you're looking for a starter this is a great way to go. But I must say as a poor grad student I may try some alternatives (like good ol kindling). But if money were not such an issue right now these would be a no brainer. I used 1/4 of a disk and it got the fire going no problem. Also, seemed to increase draft quickly on a not-freezing type of day.


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 30, 2006)

Martel,
Thank you for bringing up a good point. The Super Cedar will establish a fast draft which can be helpful.

Thomas


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Sep 30, 2006)

Long term member, mostly lurker. Sent away for my free samples, then ordered a large box based on the reviews here before I even tired the samples. Started my first fire with the cedar samples tonight. Used one, broke it into 4 peices by hand - I'm hooked! Loved it!! Easy, FAST, long burning, NO smelly fumes, NoO yucky smoke, and I barely used kindling. VERY impressed. I've used fatwood the past 2 years, more so last year. These were SO MUCH easier! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 1, 2006)

I tried my samples tonight in my fireplace and they worked great. I'm hooked. No new chimney install this weekend, my sweep got his dates wrong. Oh well one week to wait.


----------



## chevyhd (Oct 1, 2006)

I decided to jmp on the bandwagon also.  Sent for my free samples today.  I have plenty of kindling since I have 3 siler maples in my yard.  If anyone has silver maples you know what I mean.  I am looking forward to trying the supercedar starters.  Maybe I can even get my better half to fire up the stove now, she's always leary of messing with it.


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Oct 1, 2006)

When my wife watched how easy this made firestarting, she was all over them! They are awesome. I don't care what anybody is using; these are the best. Period!


----------



## kevinlp (Oct 1, 2006)

Thomas, 
  Tried one of my samples last night. Worked out great. I broke the piece in half. It burned for about 30 minutes. Did exactly as the video says. A log on either side of the super cedar and two on top.  Fire got started with no effort. Thank you, these are what I am looking for when it comes to starting a fire at 6AM. Quick and easy.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW, You guys have been keeping us busy with just your sample requests. Thank you all again for taking the time to try our product!

Thomas


----------



## kevinlp (Oct 4, 2006)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> WOW, You guys have been keeping us busy with just your sample requests. Thank you all again for taking the time to try our product!
> 
> Thomas



Thomas,
Is there any expiration date on them? Would they last until next season?


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 4, 2006)

Kevin, The Super Cedar Firestarters will last indefinitely, there is no shelf life for them. Thomas


----------



## carpniels (Oct 4, 2006)

I will send my info and try them too. Maybe my wife will be into starting the stove then too, if it is that easy.

Carpniels


----------



## Greg123 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well from all the rave reviews of this product, I don’t think I need any free samples, I just placed an order for 100 of them; look forward to trying them out.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Oct 4, 2006)

Have to chime in here yet again. As I posted earlier, I ordered samples, then ordered a box of 100 before I even tried out my samples. I am so glad I did - they are AWESOME!!

Just posting again, not on the cedar starters, but on the service this time. Just have to say Kudos to you for great service as well I got my samples so fast after requesting them and today my box of 100 arrived. Great service on a GREAT product!


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 4, 2006)

I’m Sandy said:
			
		

> Have to chime in here yet again. As I posted earlier, I ordered samples, then ordered a box of 100 before I even tried out my samples. I am so glad I did - they are AWESOME!!
> 
> Just posting again, not on the cedar starters, but on the service this time. Just have to say Kudos to you for great service as well I got my samples so fast after requesting them and today my box of 100 arrived. Great service on a GREAT product!



i second the kudos on the fast service. i ordered the moisture meter from harbor freight last monday, i requested the super cedar samples THIS monday. guess which one showed up first? the super cedar FREE samples. 
it is still too warm here for a fire but i am dying to try them out.


----------



## woodflamer (Oct 4, 2006)

The super cedars is all I have used the last 3 years.
Thanks Thomas,  for a great product, And great service.


----------



## hardwood715 (Oct 4, 2006)

Received my order today, when I got home, I opened the box found 2 boxes missing, my daughter in law saw me light a fire with the samples, and just happened to be here when they delivered them, hmmm guess shes hooked on them too! Quick delivery, great service, I'll make her order the next box


----------



## jabush (Oct 8, 2006)

I used half a starter Fri and the other half last night.
Great product!!  It's nice to be able to touch off the starter, close the door, open my lower vents and know that it will keep burning long enough to catch the wood.
I'll be placing my order this week...


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2006)

Super Cedars, as Thomas told me in a weak moment, are a delight to the five senses. Since he did not elaborate, I have to assume:

You can touch and feel them.
They smell very nice
The red cedar color is a sight to behold
You can hear the fire pop and burn when it starts quickly
You can taste the good BBQ when you start it using Super Cedar.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 8, 2006)

I was only weakened from continued abuse in your booth at HPBA.

I'm curious as to what ELK did with his samples!

Thomas


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2006)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> I was only weakened from continued abuse in your booth at HPBA.
> 
> I'm curious as to what ELK did with his samples!
> 
> Thomas



He dipped them in Sam Adams, ate them (one of the 5 senses) and then let out a Cedar burp (another of the sense - olfactory)


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2006)

I was at the local Fred Meyers today and was surprised at the size of their fire stuff section. Two whole shelves dedicated to firestarters, fatwood. logs, duraflames, etc. There at the end were some super cedar packages. I picked up a box fof 8 for $6.99 and started the fire tonight with a chunk. They kind of look like Gainesburgers dog food. I broke off about a third, and split that in half. Stuck the chunks on top of a little newspaper between two parallel logs and then placed another diagonally on top with a couple oak flooring scraps tepeed on top. Lit the newspaper and walked away for a glass of wine. Came back and the fire was starting nicely. Fifteen minutes later a nice blaze is going.

No muss, no fuss. They work as advertised. My wife will love them. Though you might want to keep them away from the pooch.


----------



## day52 (Oct 11, 2006)

Another vote for these amazing little firestarters. Got the samples last week, ordered 100, got them yesterday. Have used just a quarter of one to start a fire with some kindling to break in the new stove. Have been buring wood for 30 some years and have never seen anything quite so handy and good. Great product and makes the closet smell pretty decent too.


----------



## Harley (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got my samples, and tried a small chunk of one last night......  Great product!  I've never used any sort of starter before, other than newspaper & kindling.  I'll definantely be placing an order this week.


----------



## webbie (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys keep using 1/4's and Thomas will have to downsize!

Well, I guess it sure beats using none at all......one thing for certain, if we put the gang here in charge of National Energy Policy, we could save 1/2 (or 3/4) -


----------



## Harley (Oct 11, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> one thing for certain, if we put the gang here in charge of National Energy Policy, we could save 1/2 (or 3/4) -



I'll be the first to admit.... I'm cheap.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm happy making the pie. They will get the value when they slice it up.  Thanks again for the great reviews and enjoy.  Begreen thanks for supporting Fred Meyer. Let me know when your over by the wharehouse and I will take care of you!

We still have plenty of FREE Super Cedar Firestarter samples with the Hearth.com label available for you to try! Email your mailing address to forstarts@aol.com and their on the way.

Thomas


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 11, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> You guys keep using 1/4's and Thomas will have to downsize!
> 
> Well, I guess it sure beats using none at all......one thing for certain, if we put the gang here in charge of National Energy Policy, we could save 1/2 (or 3/4) -



One Super Cedar, a PE Summit and a little pack of firewood from 7-11 and a person would be set for the whole winter.

They would have to turn Saudi Arabia into a desert theme park.


----------



## Greg123 (Oct 11, 2006)

My order of 100 super cedars has arrived, looking forward to the cold weather approching my area on Friday to give them a try.


----------



## Rover 1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I used the free sample this weekend and was *very* pleased with the results.

 I will be submitting my order today!

Ed


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 11, 2006)

i used 1/2 of a super cedar last night to start my 1st fire of the year and was impressed enough to place my order today. 
thank you for the geat product, great service and the FREE shipping.
bruce


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2006)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> I'm happy making the pie. They will get the value when they slice it up.  Thanks again for the great reviews and enjoy.  Begreen thanks for supporting Fred Meyer. Let me know when your over by the wharehouse and I will take care of you!
> 
> We still have plenty of FREE Super Cedar Firestarter samples with the Hearth.com label available for you to try! Email your mailing address to forstarts@aol.com and their on the way.
> 
> Thomas



It was a hoot seeing so much fire stuff at Freddy's. There were lots of other starters, including some bagged stuff that was just loose cedar chips with parafin on them. 
I'll get up there one of these days to try some of the energy logs. Trouble is I don't often take a vehicle into town and when I do, it's always on a mission. But I do want to stop by and say howdy.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 12, 2006)

Tom great product much better than fat wood.  In my business I throw away more kindling than I can use.
 Please  provide pricing. They work soo well even my wife could  start a fire.  Getting wife participation is priceless
 without a master card, They get so proud  with their self suficiency when you are not around.  Getting them happily
 involved is the sign of approval, the wood stove is doing its job


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW, did I bag my first ELK!  Glad to hear we made your life a little easier. You can find pricing at www.supercedar.com.

Thomas


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am on shift today (24 hour). My wife calls this morning and says, "I love these firestarters. They are awesome. I used a 1/4 of a starter, and the fire took right off. We really need to get more of these things." 
Kudos to you NW!


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2006)

Demoed them last night to my wife. She kept going, there's no way is that going to start. And, "That won't work".  Fifteen minutes later she was shaking her head. Thirty minutes she had the same response. She wants 'em. I have to admit, they really spoil ya.


----------



## crow (Oct 13, 2006)

Yup!
We're all ruined !
I'm glad I know how to light a good fire without them...but I'll tell you, in my small fire box ~ that was sometimes a real chore.
This is immediate gratification! I'm definitely an advocate.
I laid in a nice stash of them this season...and I'm thrilled . Came home after work...couple minutes
=nice fire going ! Very little effort required of me...and the house is warm again in next to no time.
GREAT !


----------



## Greg123 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thomas – You have a fantastic product, I would have posted sooner but after an unexpected winter storm blew through my area last Thursday night, we just got power restored tonight. After 4 days with no power it was a nice luxury having you Super Cedar Fire starters handy, also noticed I did have to leave my door ajar on my wood stove to get the fire going.

Great Product……


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 22, 2006)

Tom, wanted to thank you for the samples.  Haven't done my break in fires yet but I put your firestarters in the first picture of my new stove.  Thanks again.


----------



## carpniels (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Tom,

I got my samples two weeks ago and I also broke them in 4. A 1/4 piece worked fine to light the stove with ease. NO fuss, no difficult attendance, no kindling chopping.  Really easy.

I also had some brick shaped, compressed sawdust with parafin (could this be fatwood?), with no sticker on it so I don't know what it is. I got it with the used stove I bought last year. I broke that in 3 and used it to light the stove. Same easy lighting of the fire. Could this be Tom's competition?

Either way, I will check the prices and if they look good, I will probably order some when I almost run out of my current stock.

Thanks

Carpniels


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 22, 2006)

Carpniels,

Fatwood is a stick 1/2" by 8" long. Saturated with pitch. Works well for starting fires.

What makes Super Cedars different is our unique manufacturing process.

We startt with the highest quality paraffin and blend it with Western red Cedar. We use a very small ratio of this paraffin to sawdust. This enables our product to start much faster (Oxygen rich) and burn way cleaner than fatwood.

There are many other paraffin/sawdust firestarters that do not use as refined paraffin.  These are often extruded in bars that are heavy in paraffin which I believe do not start as fast  or burn as clean and hot.

The Super Cedar also smells the best!

I thank all of you that have taken the time to test the Hearth.com special label Super Cedar. We still have more samples for new members. Email us at forstarts@aol.com and they will ship tomorrow.

PS. Those of you that have ordered our product. We thank you for your support. The Hearth.com label available in 100 count cases only at this time.

Thomas


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, so the Hearth.com label has become a collectors item?

It is rare - and once they are gone you may never see them again....


BTW, I used a Hearth.com supercedar to start my first CORN fire today. I'll post pics soon in the Perfect Pic section.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 6, 2006)

Craig, How did you start your corn stove? I hear corn is harder to start then a pellet stove. I could use your experience to help others that ask in the future. I would also be happy to send some samples to COAL burners and any NEW or old members. 
Email your address to forstarts@aol.com and they are on their way!

Hearth.com label available on 30 and 100 count only, and the free samples also!

Thanks for all the reveiws and comments.

Dare I ask for any negative reveiws?

Thomas


----------



## jabush (Nov 7, 2006)

I ordered the 9 boxes of 8 starters and was hoping they had the (hearth.com) logo.  Thought I'd give some out as gifts this year to my redneck, wet wood havin, non fire lighting buddies.  Oh well...great product nonetheless.  Looking forward to getting others hooked!!
LOOK MA...no kindling


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 7, 2006)

Jabush,
Send me your ship address again and I can send you some Hearth.com labels.
Thomas


----------

